# Paramount Logo



## CyrusOne (20. Mai 2007)

Hy Leute.

Ihr kennt sicher alle das Paramount Intro
Picture
YoutTube Video


Ich möchte es gerne das statt "Paramount" einen alternativ Text einfügen.
Kann ich dieses in Premiere realisieren? 
Ich besitze auch AfterEffects, nur damit hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gearbeitet! 
Wenn jemand Lösungsansätze für dieses Programm hat, müsste er mir es bitte sehr genau beschreiben.

Lg Cyrus


----------



## Alex363 (21. Mai 2007)

Du könntest in Photoshop das Bild bearbeiten mit dem Stempelwerkzeug um die Schrift rauszukriegen (aber such dir eine bessere Kopie)... den Paramount Font nehmen und dann in After Effects die Schrift und wenn es sein muss - auch die Sterne neu animieren.
So würde ich es machen, wenn ich es wollte. Du bist eben so ein richtig, kleines Spielkind, oder?;-)


----------



## CyrusOne (21. Mai 2007)

Ich hab es jetzt volgendermassen gelöst! Das Original Video bis zu dem Zeitpunkt verwendet bis der Schriftzug einblendet. Den Schriftzug hab ich mit PS bearbeitet und einplenden lassen. Sicher nicht die perfekteste Lösung, dafür aber schnell und einfach 



alexderennes hat gesagt.:


> Du bist eben so ein richtig, kleines Spielkind, oder?;-)



Wenn du damit meinst unsinnige und kaum zu gebrauchende Projekte anzufangen! Dan hast du recht


----------

